# Just Made And Tested Liquid Deice Spray Bar



## mralwis (Nov 30, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to all the posts on this Forum with great info on liquid application.
i put this together with a 7 gpm 12 volt pump, strainer, solinoid valve, and a remote wireless control. I added a 25 foot hose and hand sprayer that works great for sidewalks and steps. I made it self contained on the hitch mount so i can just pull it off when not in use and the power comes from my trailer light plug so installation is only a couple of minutes.
A few contractors with accounts near mine liked how it works and how good my lots look when i'm done now have me making units for them....pretty cool...thanks again all


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks Good,

Where in CT are you, would like to see it in person.

Thanks


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Tell me more about the wireless controller, what model, where did you buy it? I like that setup.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

THAT IS A GREAT SETUP!!! Can you supply us with what you exactly use to make the pump setup.. and where to purchase the parts.. Very creative.. What type of deice do you use?? Majic or ice ban?


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

Mine is not quite as nice but heres a few pics:



















and my storage tanks:


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW thats a lot of storage tanks to hold 5000 gallons. But what ever works at the lowest cost.

Spray set up looks good


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got 9000 gallons worth of storage. I bought totes for less than $50 each. The nice thing is i don't have to worry about the kid that runs the truck over filling the tank as long as he comes back empty.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice set ups. I would love to see the wireless set up also


----------



## mralwis (Nov 30, 2009)

hlntoiz;944060 said:


> Nice set ups. I would love to see the wireless set up also


my first wireless was one of those "you complete kits" i just ordered a couple off Ebay to try. if it doesn't pan out i will go back to making them


----------

